# cheapest place to buy Dermologica products?



## luvme4me (May 22, 2006)

anyonw have the hook up?


----------



## makeupcracy (May 28, 2006)

It would have to be ebay without a doubt, but www.strawberrynet.com is also pretty cheap...


----------



## lara (Jun 2, 2006)

There's a _lot_ of fake Dermologica about. Save yourself the hassle and buy it through a reputable salon.


----------



## OnaFyre (Jun 14, 2006)

I buy mine at Beauty First chain stores. They have a 20% off deal the first tuesdy (or thurs?) of every month. I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Incus (Jun 30, 2006)

Ebay. I got a travel kit from Ebay so I could try out their products & see if I like them.


----------



## misery1001 (Jul 3, 2006)

2nd the ebay idea! I bought another brand of product... retail price = ~$130 and ebay price ~$30


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 4, 2006)

Ebay kind of freaks me out. I bought a Gucci fragrance because it was a good deal... I fell in love with it at the department store counter...when I got it home I unwrapped it and sprayed it on and I was like "why does this smell like unscented lotion on me? I remember loving it... like I couldn't stop sniffing it loving it." I kept it around and just thought my tastes had changed... then one day I was at the counter and out of curiosity... I smelled it again and I loved it just the same... I was confused and went home and at the bottom of perfume bottle the thick plastic had been tampered with... a side of it was loose... and this was like months after I had purchased it =(


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

i'm leery of ebay dermalogica. the pictures are never clear enough to tell if they are fakes. i would know when i got them if they were fakes because i use that stuff everyday, at home and at school. i mean, i just started buying mac on ebay because i know how to spot a fake(thanks to specktra!). i say, just buy it at a reputable salon and then you'll know you have the real stuff.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

Second strawberry net.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jul 29, 2006)

If it is real Dermalogica, the prices shouldn't vary because most large companies like that have universal pricing (within the same country).  You really should just save the trouble and buy it from a salon and speak to an esthetician who can also educate you on proper use of this line.


----------



## jess (Aug 6, 2006)

3rd Starwberrynet

My waxing salon has 10% off dermalogica permanently and my facial salon as a deal where if you buy 3 products this month you get a free facial - there are always deals  in 9 to 5 magazine as well and I have found that Ella Rogue Salons give a lot of samples when you buy even one tiny product (such as the bar)


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 8, 2006)

I think they sell it at Macys' too, not sure how cheap it is.


----------

